# light on beam



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Whatever the customer picks out. Then I would maybe give an opinion.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

EC2253 said:


> Question what type of fixture would you use on exposed wood beams in a kitchen?


Would need a picture to even begin to guess. 

We're electricians -- not interior decorators. :no::laughing:


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ha an electrician without an opinion or imagination?


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Preferably rusty and dirty t8 without any cover or cage


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Track or Pendant ...



Pete


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

fistofbolts said:


> Preferably rusty and dirty t8 without any cover or cage


I am liking Scott Walker more and more


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Depends on the architecture and design goals; do you want the beams and ceiling between them to be visible? Usually, it is a Bad Idea to attach downlights to beams; the beams and ceiling disappear and usually the client wants to show them off.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

randolph333 said:


> Depends on the architecture and design goals; do you want the beams and ceiling between them to be visible? Usually, it is a Bad Idea to attach downlights to beams; the beams and ceiling disappear and usually the client wants to show them off.




That is what uplighting is about .





Pete


----------

